# Tmobile HTC Shadow .... cell phone



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

I just got a htc shadow from a friend. 

And well the phone is kind of beat up and i want to get a new phone with his warranty. 

He can do it for me except. .. I need an excuse to get a new phone with the warranty. 

Because .. well .. the Wifi doesnt work on this phone.
It connects and it disconnects then connects and pisses the .... out of me. 

But T mobile says . .thats what its suppose to do if you dont have the data plan. 

But data plan is internet -_-;;; Wifi is Wifi .. it shouldnt matter but i guess they dont to give me a new phone. 

IS there a better way for me to go about this?


----------

